# Official Game Thread: Hornets at Bulls, 10/15/04



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Quick, get a tourniquet.

A dramatic turnaround, or more of the same from last game?

It's only pre-season, and Skiles needs to check out the guys who'll make the roster at the IR slots, so maybe our starters won't get big PT, like last game. 

Or maybe Skiles is protecting the young guys so they won't get plastered in their first couple of games, destroying morale.

Whatever the case, the hornets are a strong team that's already beaten the Mavs in the pre-season. And, they have a 19-year old phenom, JR Smith, who excelled in his first game (check it out, Eddy, Tyson!).

We should at least hope for some improvement from Deng and Gordon. We've pinned a lot of future hopes on these guys.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

There are duplicate threads...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> There are duplicate threads...


Are you referring to the "Season is a wash " thread?

Good one. No -- when you posted the thread it generated two threads. I deleted the duplicate. TB#1

You caught it so fast I didn't find it on the home page. -- DB


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I took care of it.


Well, I can say that I honestly believe it can't get any worse...

I don't expect a win. I don't necessarily expect a close game. However, I don't expect to see the same level of chaos that we saw in Boston. They will settle down and play at least a somewhat cometitive game. This one won't be as painful to watch.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the "Season is a wash " thread?
> ...


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll miss the game unfortunately, ( or fortunately depending on whether we repeat the dire performance from Boston). I think we'll lose again for sure, but hopefully Gordon and Deng will calm it down a bit and operate with poise and agressiveness. But I won't bother taping the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Have I ever been known to make a good joke? ;-)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't believe this game will be televised on league pass either....


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

J.R. Smith will will drop 25pts on the bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

As I said in my other post, I think there will be a different atmosphere against the Hornets; partly from playing at home in front of fans, and partly from having a wake-up call against Boston. Plus, the Hornets just aren't a very good team anymore with Mash gone. I hear Wesley won't play either (who TORCHES us every game it seems). J.R. Smith is very talented, but he's no LeBron and I think his first game was the result of the hot hand. I doubt he'll consistently play like that. Bulls win: 90-85


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

So far the HIGH SCHOOLERS are beating the COLLEGE players

DWIGHT HOWARD - 18pts, 9 rebs, 2 blks in his debut

J.R. SMITH - 19pts, 6rebs in his debut

BEN GORDON - 6 pts (ft's) in his debut

howard & smith > gordon & okafor


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> So far the HIGH SCHOOLERS are beating the COLLEGE players
> 
> DWIGHT HOWARD - 18pts, 9 rebs, 2 blks in his debut
> ...


Take a look at Howard's game last night...it was UGLY. A handful of turnovers, poor shooting, and he fouled out if I'm not mistaken. Btw, has Okafor even played yet?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i predict, we'll lose by 10.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> J.R. Smith will will drop 25pts on the bulls.


J.R. Smith will drop 25 on Gordon.


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

Gordon is pissed, he´s gonna kill Smith friday, i bet ! 

But, its a PRESEASON, who cares ?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> i predict, we'll lose by 10.


I'll go with that!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We need our starters to play lots of minutes so they can gel


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> We need our starters to play lots of minutes so they can gel


In all the years that we have used that word "jell" or "gel" (as in hair gel) with this particular team, nothing has really stuck.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Skiles said he will use a different starting lineup for Friday's home exhibition against New Orleans and possibly again Saturday against Cleveland. But the goal is to use the same lineup for the final four or five exhibition games in the eight-game schedule.

"I don't think we have the luxury with so many new players of messing around too much," Skiles said. "We'd like to settle in the last few games with not only our starting lineup but our full nine- to 10-man rotation too." …

Eddy Curry left practice early because of illness and visited a doctor. His status for Friday is a game-time decision.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,7764600.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Skiles said he will use a different starting lineup for Friday's home exhibition against New Orleans and possibly again Saturday against Cleveland. But the goal is to use the same lineup for the final four or five exhibition games in the eight-game schedule.
> 
> "I don't think we have the luxury with so many new players of messing around too much," Skiles said. "We'd like to settle in the last few games with not only our starting lineup but our full nine- to 10-man rotation too." …
> ...


Anyone want to bet he's talking about:

Hinrich
Deng
Chapu
Chandler
Curry (if healthy)

Is Ben Gordon Skiles' new whipping boy? We shall see.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Prediction :

Kirk to drop 30 points and 15 rebounds 

Kirk Haston that is


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Prediction on the reaction from Bulls fans:

Win: "Its only pre-season"
Lose: "Season is a wash"

My prediction on the game itself: Skiles continues to mess with lineups, new offenses, and has the team playing with more energy. The scoreboard doesn't matter.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Prediction on the reaction from Bulls fans:
> 
> Win: "Its only pre-season"
> ...


Home opener: Scott Skiles suggested he will change one spot in the Bulls' starting lineup for tonight's preseason contest at the United Center against New Orleans. A strong candidate to join the starters is rookie shooting guard Ben Gordon.

"After the first three games, we'd like to settle in, not only with our starting lineup but our nine or 10-man rotation," Skiles said.

Center Eddy Curry left Thursday's practice feeling ill, so his availability is unknown. Eddie Robinson continues to sit out with a sore left big toe.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=38275178

Skiles says he'll start power forward Tyson Chandler and point guard Kirk Hinrich tonight for the second consecutive game.

"But I don't know if Eddy Curry will start at center or whether [shooting guard] Eric Piatkowski and [small forward] Andres Nocioni will start again,'' Skiles said Thursday. "Curry got sick and had to go to the doctor.''

A team spokesman said Curry was treated and released apparently suffering from allergies. He is questionable for tonight.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bullnt15.html

I guess it depends on who you talk to, huh. Perhaps Skiles has decided its time to pair Hinrich and Gordon together for good and let them start to develop a feel for each other's game. That move makes nothing but sense to me.

It also sounds like he might give Lou an opportunity to get a feel for the game right away by starting him rather than coming in cold off the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I predict we will either win or lose. I base that on the fact that we will play either good or bad. I gave this much thought.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I predict we will either win or lose. I base that on the fact that we will play either good or bad. I gave this much thought.


So you're betting the over and under?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

"Teams & coaches don't care if it's the preseason or not, they still wanna win" --- Chris Webber


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Can someone do me a solid and post the actual URL of the site that NBA.com's free audio preview links to?

I have a very old, very out-of-date Mac at home that can't open the audio link inside my browser; I have to open it directly in Real Player. And, long story short, I can't cut and paste the URL but rather have to write it down, which is a pain as the link is approximately 2,347 characters long.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's Heat-Magic tonight as well. hmmmm.... (7 PM NBA TV)


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm lookingn forward to seeing JR Smith tonight. As for the game i can care less. Sounds like it might be a couple more games until Skiles figures out his rotation and these first few games is just a glorified summer league game. 

I'm rooting for the refs not to get all whistle happy and try to keep the game under 10 hours. I'm also rooting for Tom Dore to get season-ending laryngitis.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon's gonna have a good game, Luol's gonna have a much better game, Curry and Chandler are gonna ball..Man, Bulls are gonna win by double digits tonight. Only guy who's gonna struggle tonight is probably Mr. Wilks and Frank Williams


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Can someone do me a solid and post the actual URL of the site that NBA.com's free audio preview links to?
> 
> I have a very old, very out-of-date Mac at home that can't open the audio link inside my browser; I have to open it directly in Real Player. And, long story short, I can't cut and paste the URL but rather have to write it down, which is a pain as the link is approximately 2,347 characters long.
> ...



http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=IBMNVPIII1000-2B


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Prediction on the reaction from Bulls fans:
> 
> Win: "Its only pre-season"
> Lose: "Season is a wash"


This made me laugh. :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Win: Fire Paxson Now!
Lose: Fire Paxson Now!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Home opener: Scott Skiles suggested he will change one spot in the Bulls' starting lineup for tonight's preseason contest at the United Center against New Orleans. A strong candidate to join the starters is rookie shooting guard Ben Gordon.
> ...


They said on Sportsnite that Curry is starting at Center and DENG is starting at SG .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

88









78

LEADING SCORERS:









17









16

SUMMARY:

The Bulls play better in game 2 of the preseason but do not end up winning this one either. Ben Gordon breaks out against some smaller guards and really shows he can score. On the other side, JR Smith hits a few more 3's and shows why Paxson should have at least had this kid in for a workout.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Can someone do me a solid and post the actual URL of the site that NBA.com's free audio preview links to?
> 
> I have a very old, very out-of-date Mac at home that can't open the audio link inside my browser; I have to open it directly in Real Player. And, long story short, I can't cut and paste the URL but rather have to write it down, which is a pain as the link is approximately 2,347 characters long.
> ...


Here is my best guess......

javascriptpenSecureBroadBand(escape('http://broadband.nba.com/content.php?type=audio&team=chicago&include=audio_default_include.html'),escape('audio'));

or

http://broadband.nba.com/content.php?type=audio&team=chicago&include=audio_default_include.html


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> They said on Sportsnite that Curry is starting at Center and DENG is starting at SG .



Interesting. They just introduced Nocioni as the starting SG.

Edit: Deng though is actually starting at the 2, though, it seems. So it's:

Kirk
Andres
Luol
Tyson
Curry


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So who here is actually watching this game? What do you see?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Deng with two fouls early, the shooting guard experiment may be tough on him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm watching. Curry looks pretty sharp so hard. The Bulls are pressing a bit, but definitely playing with a lot of energy. There was a great hustle play on our end where the Bulls got 3 or 4 offensive rebounds in one series just through hustle. However, that also means shots were missed, so it cuts both ways. That series was started by Deng making a sweet spin move on the break but not quite being able to finish at the hole.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*1st quarter action*

*Dore:* Deng down the lane...
*Kerr:* Whooah!

Awesome move by Deng driving the ball. This doesn't look like a guy who lacks athleticism at all. Had the ball rim out on the finish, but you gotta see some positives there.

Really funny scrum afterwards too. Bulls look energized.

*EDIT:* Deng attacks the basket again and makes a sweet reverse layup just as I finish posting! Go Deng!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Deng with a drive and a sweet revese. On the offensive end, he looks pretty comfortable at the 2. He knocked down a nice jumper earlier. However, we'll see how he can fare on D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

WHOA!! Nocioni with a good hustle steal knocks the ball to Hinrich. Hinrich dishes back to Nocioni on the break who finished with a HUGE dunk taking off far from the basket.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Holy cow. Chapu jumps into the passing lane, gets a steal, dribbles it up on a fastbreak, and completes it with a biiiig one-handed dunk. Awesome!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy Curry gets a good hustle offensive rebound out of position and then hammers it home with a reaching one handed dunk. Bulls up by 4 with 4 minutes left in the first.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

If Deng could learn to cover the 2 it would be big for us.kinda like not athletic Battier covering the 2 on defense with smart play (and Deng is more athletic and has a good understanding of the game - he's young and will get better in all dimensions of the game imo)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

How does Gordon look?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Sounds like getting smashed in the first pre-season game may have been a blessing in disguise. Good to see Ben Gordon off to a better start.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Man does Eddie look good tonight. Big offensive rebound (how often could we say that last year?) followed by a power-dunk putback. He committed a rare (for him) technical foul earlier too. There's got some real fire in his gut tonight. :yes:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Some subs in:


Wilks
Gordon
Griffin
Harrington
Eddy


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Sounds like getting smashed in the first pre-season game may have been a blessing in disguise.


Well, at least the Haters are confused.....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon looks ok so far. Seem to be movng around and being active. He knocked down a 15 footer and has missed a couple of longer shots, though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry with 4 rebounds in the 1st quarter? Nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems pretty high scoring so far. I like that.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ouch. Wilks badly bricks two shots in a row. 
Bulls down by 2 w/under a minute left in the first.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon jumps out of the gym for a nice put-back. 
Bulls down 31-29 after 1.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I like the fact wer'e in control the boards so for (Box score shows 14 - 6 to us) against a team with 2 good rebounders like Maglore and PJ - if we wanna get better we got to exploit what we might be good at and although Curry is in the middle Deng , Chapu and even a healthy TC all good rebounders per position.and AD ofcourse.

It's already 16-6 our way in rebounds


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Not that I would really know (I'm a casual fan), but the 2nd unit for the Bulls still looks uninspired on the offensive end. It seems like every time down the court, they just kind of pass the ball around in a disorganized manner until the shot clock starts running down. There's very little cutting to the basket or any type of dynamic movement. Unsurprisingly, the team's lead has evaporated.

Ben looks active on the offensive end. I'd guess that Skiles has instructed him to play more trigger-happily, and he's come out firing. Defensively, I'm still concerned... Baron Davis is getting the better of him in 1-on-1 situations, but I guess for Davis that's pretty common.

Oh yeah, and is there a more awkward play in the game than the jump ball? :sour:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We really should not worry about Bens offense - there isn't a tool he doesn't have there - it's bringing himself to the level he's a decent nba defender using strength and brain (since the length ain't there)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I've been flipping around. Am I correct that the game is not showing anywhere on DirecTV?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I find it encouraging that the half is getting close to over, and Bulls only have 5 turnovers. Turnovers were our biggest problem against the Celtics IMO; that's why this game is close still(because Bulls aren't shooting too well).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Tom, I checked DirecTV programming already...we're out of luck tonight (and tomorrow too it looks like). It's yahoo boxscores for me!

Boxscore indicates that Curry and Nocioni are the stand-outs so far...is this accurate from those watching the game?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Start the Eddy All-star talk.

He dominated Magloire, so that means he must not be worthless correct? 

Maybe we can do better than Stromile afterall, word out to all trollers.

Tyson has looked like shat on O, this half.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

I can't believe Time Warner Cable by me doesn't have league pass to order yet. :upset:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Tom, I checked DirecTV programming already...we're out of luck tonight (and tomorrow too it looks like). It's yahoo boxscores for me!


:upset::curse::upset: :curse::upset: :curse::upset: :curse::soapbox:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> Boxscore indicates that Curry and Nocioni are the stand-outs so far...is this accurate from those watching the game?



Yeah, that's accurate.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Curry's lookin INCREDIBLE on the offensive end

Chandler still hasn't dun anything

Gordon looks alot more comfortable tonight

Nocioni will be a beast 2 years tops

Deng will be a poor man's pippen

Hinrich is the truth

Harrington can score

CUT, WAIVE, TRADE the rest of the team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPIN DOCTOR</b>!
> Start the Eddy All-star talk.
> 
> He dominated Magloire, so that means he must not be worthless correct?
> ...


This has to happen game in game out in the regular season and needs to lead to W's. Then he will be worth it. W's is the Key.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

*thoughts for TODAY*

Let's say Chandler doesn't cut it but Curry does

Don't resign chandler and get some veteran help by signing antoine walker to play PF

C CURRY
F WALKER
F NOCIONI (or DENG)
G GORDON
G HINRICH


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This has to happen game in game out in the regular season and needs to lead to W's. Then he will be worth it. W's is the Key.


Some fans are amazing. Bulls get blown out of a pre-season game, and the season is a wash. The very next pre-season game, Eddy has a nice 1st half and we should start the all star talks. The insignificance of these games cant be stressed enough. 

Anyways, its obvious that Deng will probably be playing at the shooting guard more than I thought this season. Deng will come off the bench at the 2/3, or will start at the 2. Nocioni will be the starting 3, Gordon will play some minutes at the 2, and some at the 1. 

I expect Skiles to keep playing with the lineups. Good to see a better effort tonight so far. Good to see Curry rebounding better.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I say if TC is the least comfortable on court - *let him play!*


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Why did Curry come out so early in the 2nd half? Is the boxscore wrong?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC coming out much stronger in 2nd half


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

From the Boston game, I thought Deng looked very athletic. I don't know where his critics are coming from. I mean, he doesn't have the quickest feet in the world, but he moves around the court nicely; about as well as you could hope for most 6'8 guys to move. I can't get over how long his arms are though; I think with some practice he'll be able to guard MOST shooting guards very well. Tayshaun Prince proved he could do it, so I think Deng will too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Score guys? I had to leave the house.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041015/NOHCHI/livestats.html


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with the 5th??!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sure looks like the Bulls shooting needs some more work. I'm seeing 0-7 on 3-pointers here, along with 33% shooting from the field. What's the problem? Bad looks at the hoop? Stagnant offense? Good Hornets defense?

At least the Hornets have cooled off, down to 39% shooting themselves. And what happened to J.R. Smith people, I thought he was gonna explode for another 25 pts.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kirk in foul trouble, not having a great game tonight. Nocioni, Deng and Curry seem to be doing well though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Sure looks like the Bulls shooting needs some more work. I'm seeing 0-7 on 3-pointers here, along with 33% shooting from the field. What's the problem? Bad looks at the hoop? Stagnant offense? Good Hornets defense?


No kidding, shooting needs to improve.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Kirk in foul trouble, not having a great game tonight. Nocioni, Deng and Curry seem to be doing well though.


I think that all 3 of our rookies will be solid players by the end of the year.

Adding Hinrich to the mix, it may be time for the board to cut Pax a little slack.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Duhon WILL make the roster.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, Tyson hits an 18-footer! And he's racking up those rebounds in a hurry too. Bulls take the lead.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that all 3 of our rookies will be solid players by the end of the year.
> ...


:greatjob: 

I agree.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich 1-7 fg

gordon 2-10 fg 

:no:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Kirk in foul trouble, not having a great game tonight. Nocioni, Deng and Curry seem to be doing well though.


Yeah, I see Kirk's not shooting well here. But he still has 4 assists and 0 turnovers, which is still a plus from your point guard in 14 minutes of play. I'm assuming he's still out there hustling on D too; that's what makes a guy like him so valuable, he always finds SOME way to contribute.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, Deng is by far my favorite rookie we've got. I really think he is going to surprise a lot of people.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Only if we had a number one option because our supporting cast is awesome


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Deng + taught by Pippen = Pippen pt. 2


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Yeah, Deng is by far my favorite rookie we've got. I really think he is going to surprise a lot of people.


Speaking of Deng, he and Gordon hooked up for some scores. Deng with 13 points in 18 minutes...how'd he look on the slam?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> hinrich 1-7 fg
> 
> gordon 2-10 fg
> ...


I don't worry about those two. I was more worried about guys like Deng, Chapu and Chandler.

Hinrich and Gordon WILL shoot better this year. (That's not saying much, is it?  )


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

So is Curry hurt or just getting extended rest? I've been watching the third quarter and haven't seen him yet.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> So is Curry hurt or just getting extended rest? I've been watching the third quarter and haven't seen him yet.


They said earlier that Curry got sick from allergies or something, and he almost didn't even play today. Maybe it has something to do with that?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Yeah, Deng is by far my favorite rookie we've got. I really think he is going to surprise a lot of people.


I totally agree with this too!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think one day we'll look back on this draft and think we totally scored getting both Deng and Gordon. Well, at least that's my hope. Deng was the guy I wanted all along. To think that we were able to make that trade to get him at 7 just seems like a great deal to me. 


By the way, anyone notice how glitchy the Comcast SportsNet broadcasts have been so far? Both the audio and video keep going out. The audio levels go up and down as well. Also, there's always at least one commercial that is obnoxiously louder than the rest. So far, that Joe Perillo one (what a skeevy looking dude, and he actually is one of my buddy's landlords) is way louder than the rest so far. I'm sure my neighbors love me.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Chapu with 12pts & 5 rebs


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I think one day we'll look back on this draft and think we totally scored getting both Deng and Gordon. Well, at least that's my hope. Deng was the guy I wanted all along. To think that we were able to make that trade to get him at 7 just seems like a great deal to me.
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone notice how glitchy the Comcast SportsNet broadcasts have been so far? Both the audio and video keep going out. The audio levels go up and down as well. Also, there's always at least one commercial that is obnoxiously louder than the rest. So far, that Joe Perillo one (what a skeevy looking dude, and he actually is one of my buddy's landlords) is way louder than the rest so far. I'm sure my neighbors love me.


Hopefully they fix it soon...it's TERRIBLE

I know it's just the second preseason game, but it's his 4th season..I'm starting to believe chandler will never develop an effective offensive game...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm seeing some REAL solid lines from the Bulls in the boxscore. Double-digit scoring from Deng, Nocioni, and Curry at the end of 3 quarters. Bulls are dominating the offensive glass; Gordon with 4 O-rebounds?! 11 turnovers right now isn't too bad. And I'm extremely glad to see that Skiles is playing his 8-9 man rotation like he should be. These guys are gelling a little better it looks like.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom Dore is calling Nocioni "Chapu" thoroughly too much. He proncounces it loud and hard, too, like "CHOP - poo"


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Duhon can RUN the point. He hasn't barely attempted a shot though.

This Rainer kid is playing pretty good too.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Ben Gordon 17mins 4-15fg 1-4 3pts 4-4fts 5rbs 4ast 13pts

That's a JC stat line.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey, Gordon hits a 3 finally! Team is now 1-10...you gotta start somewhere. Gordon's not shooting well, but 13 pts, 5 reb, 5 assists, 1 steal, and 0 turnovers is pretty solid nonetheless in 20 minutes of PT. Duhon's lightin' it up now looks like. This PG battle just gets more interesting by the day.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We dominate the boards completly - 43-21 according to nba scoreboard.

Ben is showing he can do lots of thing but scoring (all by the box score) - 5 as 5 rbds(4!! off rbnd) and 1 stl

our FG % - 0.361! still bad (2-11 3pt)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC fould out??


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Duhon is making HIS CASE for the PG spot. He's my early favorite, although I DO like Mike Wilks's speed.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

For the moment Duhon was the most efficient player in the game!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I can't tell you how big the rebounding difference is...Bulls have attempted 17 more shots as a result. That's what's winning the game for them. Let's see them close this game out solid now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu most efficient player at the moment

14 p 7 r 3 a 2 stl 1 blk


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It says in the boxscore, "Nocioni makes 7-foot hook shot in the lane"...did Chapu really do a hook shot? lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I can't tell you how big the rebounding difference is...Bulls have attempted 17 more shots as a result. That's what's winning the game for them. Let's see them close this game out solid now.


Yep. That's for sure. And while I'm undecided if I'm in favor of him, it does seem to be a Skiles type of thing to be doing. 

Also, I'm really stoked about Nocioni. He's going balls out tonight and looks really good. Also, with 3:46 left in the 4th, he hasn't fouled out despite his aggressiveness.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> It says in the boxscore, "Nocioni makes 7-foot hook shot in the lane"...did Chapu really do a hook shot? lol


lol yep...

I could see him averaging 13pts and 6 or 7 rebs this year. he's a very agressive baller. He'll definintely be a fan favorite..

2 dunks in the first half lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> It says in the boxscore, "Nocioni makes 7-foot hook shot in the lane"...did Chapu really do a hook shot? lol


He did and it was a surprisingly pretty little move. Dore seemed a little taken aback by it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is Ben gaurding and how is he doing???


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT: I'm really sick of seeing Bulls commercials that sell going to games based on all of the good players on the other teams that you'll be able to see. Ok, I know T-Mac, KG, Kobe, etc. are great players and interesting to watch, but it sure makes me feel bad about my team to have them be the reason to attend games.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> OT: I'm really sick of seeing Bulls commercials that sell going to games based on all of the good players on the other teams that you'll be able to see. Ok, I know T-Mac, KG, Kobe, etc. are great players and interesting to watch, but it sure makes me feel bad about my team to have them be the reason to attend games.


LOL, it reminds me of those commerials a few years ago:

"Why do you go to Bulls games?"
"To watch Shaq, Kobe, and Iverson go at it"
"Because it's fun for the whoooole family"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, it reminds me of those commerials a few years ago:
> ...


Yeah, exactly. Selling the games based on everything except your team.
This time, it was one of those Barbershop themed commercials talking about how Bulls tickets were great b/c of those players you could go see in person.

On a related note, Nocioni now did foul out with 2:06 left.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

The big six (Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, Chandler, and Curry) have 15 assists and just 7 turnovers, a dramatic improvement from last game. Very nice improvement.

For those of you watching the game, what do you think about all of the fouls called? This is happening in practically every game in preseason. How do you think it will change the game? What players are going to advantaged or disadvantaged by these changes in how games are officiated?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, exactly. Selling the games based on everything except your team.
> ...


Nice line for Nocioni too...15 pts, 7 reb, 5 asst, 2 stl, 1 blk...When was the last time a Bulls small forward did that, in pre-season OR regular season? Hope the Bulls at least win this game; I know it doesn't matter, but they can at least practice executing down the stretch. That's been such a problem in recent years.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> The big six (Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, Chandler, and Curry) have 15 assists and just 7 turnovers, a dramatic improvement from last game. Very nice improvement.


Very Nice!

Dan - as I was reading these lines I knew we will have a to right away - 24 snd vio

Jinx


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> For those of you watching the game, what do you think about all of the fouls called? This is happening in practically every game in preseason. How do you think it will change the game? What players are going to advantaged or disadvantaged by these changes in how games are officiated?


Well, I agree that they have been much more sensitive on foul calls. They're doing it this game just like at Boston. Personally, I think it breaks up the rhythm of the game quite a bit, but I'm sure they ultimately think that people will adjust to it and there won't need to be as many calls made. If they keep calling it like this, though, I've got to imagine it's going to be a great advantage to people whose games center around aggressive slashing to the hole rather than jump shooting. That could make games more exciting, but I don't know if we want to encourage even less jump shooting skills than we already have in the current game. I think there will be great incentive for wing players to go to the rim as much as possible from the outside.

On a related note, if they also keep calling the forearm in the back, which I've seen a little less than the handchecking business, then obviously post scorerers like Eddy and Shaq are going to have a field day.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm not watching the game, but watching the box score. I can agree that Ben's FG % is pretty awful, but what kind of shots is he taking? Good ones that aren't falling? Bad ones early in the shot clock?

At UConn, he was very streaky his freshman year (year that Caron Butler was there.) It took almost til his junior year to become a consistent player... perhaps he needs more time in the offense.

The 4 offensive boards, however, is natural talent and desire and something I love to see


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Chris "Don't make me go to Europe" Duhon is playing a hell of a game, box score wise. I would feel comfortable with him as Hinrich's backup.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice line for Nocioni too...15 pts, 7 reb, 5 asst, 2 stl, 1 blk...When was the last time a Bulls small forward did that, in pre-season OR regular season? Hope the Bulls at least win this game; I know it doesn't matter, but they can at least practice executing down the stretch. That's been such a problem in recent years.



Yeah, that's kind of a Pippen line (although I know it's cliche to compare our small forwards to Pippen). In any event, I continue to believe that preseason games can only tell you a little bit, but it's encouraging. 

Well, we're up by one with 27.4 left. A win sure would feel nice after that Boston defeat, even if it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ahh...Bulls are blowing it down the stretch! This is oddly reminiscent of the Celtics-Piston game a few nights ago when Marcus Banks choked at the free throw line.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I'm not watching the game, but watching the box score. I can agree that Ben's FG % is pretty awful, but what kind of shots is he taking? Good ones that aren't falling? Bad ones early in the shot clock?
> 
> At UConn, he was very streaky his freshman year (year that Caron Butler was there.) It took almost til his junior year to become a consistent player... perhaps he needs more time in the offense.
> ...



Yeah, mostly he seems to be taking sensible open looks that just aren't falling. It doesn't look like he's forcing it. He has taken a couple of decent open looks early in the shot clock however where he could have just as easily chosen to pass it to someone else and wouldn't have looked unreasonable for doing so. Largely, though, he does seem to be playing "team ball" and is just having a rough night percentage-wise.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Fouling is kind of a problem... Nocioni and Chandler foul out, Duhon, Reiner and Hinrich with 5, Deng and Gordon with 4.

Seems like the rookies and young guys are maybe a little too aggressive. I guess that's better than too passive!

Hornets ball, 1 point, 0:24 left.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Ahh...Bulls are blowing it down the stretch! This is oddly reminiscent of the Celtics-Piston game a few nights ago when Marcus Banks choked at the free throw line.


Well, 5 of our big 6 are out of the night. Its up to Ben Gordon now, but Skiles keeping those 5 out tells me that he doesn't care a whole lot about the outcome.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The fix is in!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What did Skiles call in that last huddle?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Geez


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I know you typically don't do it in preseason games, but I'd love to see only the top 7 guys playing right now. They need to learn how to close out games, they couldn't do it last year (nor two years ago, but these are all new players.)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

AHHH!!!!!
We're going into overtime and suddenly my Comcast Sportsnet signal is gone. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> OT: I'm really sick of seeing Bulls commercials that sell going to games based on all of the good players on the other teams that you'll be able to see. Ok, I know T-Mac, KG, Kobe, etc. are great players and interesting to watch, but it sure makes me feel bad about my team to have them be the reason to attend games.


I've got tickets to see KG.


So...are we going to have a "Trade Hinrich/Start Duhon or Gordon" thread tonight?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> AHHH!!!!!
> We're going into overtime and suddenly my Comcast Sportsnet signal is gone. Anyone else experiencing this?


could be worse. we have all scrubs in.

Bulls by 1.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who is this Reiner dude?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> AHHH!!!!!
> We're going into overtime and suddenly my Comcast Sportsnet signal is gone. Anyone else experiencing this?


Is it on in the city?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Who is this Reiner dude?


I actually remember seeing him at the Pre-Draft Camp in Chicago and I remember being somewhat impressed. He did not stand out in the games, but he seemed to have a big, live body and skills around the basket.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey, there's been a Trybanski sighting...I bet the Chicago Polish community is loving it. Speaking of, Reiner is the guy battling Trybanski for the 5th and probably final big man spot.

As for the game, I now see 6 Bulls in double figures.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reiner taking the game for us!

he's 2nd at efficiency in the Game behind Chapu!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

101-98

Piatkowski puts the Bulls ahead...


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

How did Tyson foul out? 
How die Eddy get a T?
and most importantly,
What kind of sweater is ERob wearing?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I know alot of people doubt Pike's worth for us; but if anything, we can stick him in there when we have a small lead so he can knock down free throws. This was a big advantage to having Steve Kerr back in the day.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pike closes it from the line!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it on in the city?



No, I'm in the city, but it's out here.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Oh yea!


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

BULLS WIN!! thats kinda strange to hear and say LOL


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody notice how most preseason games have been quite high scoring(by today's standards) so far? Very few 85-81 or even 77-75 games. Most are in the 90s and 100s. The new defensive rules are already making an impact and its a welcome change from last year's slug fests. The NBA had became WAY to physical. No way was even half of the contact being made in the 80s if u compare it to last year.

*Anyway, Bulls win 103-100.*


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> I know alot of people doubt Pike's worth for us; but if anything, we can stick him in there when we have a small lead so he can knock down free throws.


We're a lot worse team than I thought.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice game, IM me for the game. spongyfung


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats more like it!

I hope Duhon Got his Job and maybe even Reiner (although I did not see the game only stat line)


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Anybody notice how most preseason games have been quite high scoring(by today's standards) so far? Very few 85-81 or even 77-75 games. Most are in the 90s and 100s. The new defensive rules are already making an impact and its a welcome change from last year's slug fests. The NBA had became WAY to physical. No way was even half of the contact being made in the 80s if u compare it to last year.
> 
> *Anyway, Bulls win 103-100.*


Right now, this higher scoring is being generated by lots and lots of free throws. In the three games tonight, there were 231 free throws. But hopefully as players adjust to the officiating, we will see field goal percentages rise. Tonight the second highest team shooting percentage was 41.2 percent and three of the teams were below 40 percent.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Anybody notice how most preseason games have been quite high scoring(by today's standards) so far? Very few 85-81 or even 77-75 games. Most are in the 90s and 100s. The new defensive rules are already making an impact and its a welcome change from last year's slug fests. The NBA had became WAY to physical. No way was even half of the contact being made in the 80s if u compare it to last year.


Yeah, nothing says "exciting basketball" quite like 104 free-throw attempts.

This new emphasis on calling things tightly will end up being the NBA's New Coke. They'll start out the year with 100+ free-throw-attempt games; fans, players, coaches, and media will go bananas; and slowly but surely the refs will go back to calling games "normally." 

I'm almost certain of it.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Yeah, nothing says "exciting basketball" quite like 104 free-throw attempts.
> 
> This new emphasis on calling things tightly will end up being the NBA's New Coke. They'll start out the year with 100+ free-throw-attempt games; fans, players, coaches, and media will go bananas; and slowly but surely the refs will go back to calling games "normally."
> ...


I sure hope that you are wrong. If the officials hold the line, players will adjust and the free throw attempts will eventually return to a more manageable level. Coming on the heels of our poor play in the Olympics, I think folks might have a little more patience this year. At least I hope they do.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

New orleans was 14-18 in Q4 FTs
Chicago was 1-2 FTs

NO basically came back at the FT line.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I think all our players are great! I hope the league expands the regular season active roster to 18!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Griffin's a keeper.

Duhon is HAS to make this team. After tonight, I don't see why he wouldn't.

Harrington should be very productive this season.

Antonio Davis is still slow.

Curry may very well average 20pts and 8 or 9 rebs this year.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey! I was able to catch the entire game tonight and saw some pretty cool sheet. It wasn't a perfect game by any means, as the Bulls still made plenty of mistakes.

But here's some thoughts and observations:

- Duhon is going to make this team no doubt. The team just seems to look different when he's in there. Hit a couple of threes, and looked to drive and dish (but picked up a couple offensive fouls).

- Deng played pretty decent at SG, and wowed a crowd with a spin move! His play of the game was dishing out from down low to Tyson for a dunk. Though he may not be the quickest or the prettiest, he knows how to use his length and knows where to make his steps even if they aren't the quickest.

- Halfway through the game it dawned on me that Jared Reiner was actually playing quite well. He set good screens and has good court awareness. Suprisingly solid.

- Eddy was a beast in the 1st quarter as usual. He sat out the rest of the game (as usual).

- I wish we had Chris Anderson instead of Trybanski.

- Adrian Griffin will make the team

- Frank Williams won't (sorry Duck)

- Tyson is falling for pump fakes too much, but grabbed some rebounds.

and lastly...



*Nocioni was friggin amazing!!! *  

I don't even know where to start. Forget his thunder dunks, the best is when he chased the guy up the court on the fast break and pummeled him! Nocioni could be ROY if he finds the right role.

Conclusion:

It wasn't the perfect game, but we got to see all the things that we've been expecting that we saw zero friggin percent of in the first preseason game. Who knows if this team wins over 30 games, but they looked a helluva lot smarter out there, if not the most experienced.[/b]


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Anybody notice how most preseason games have been quite high scoring(by today's standards) so far? Very few 85-81 or even 77-75 games. Most are in the 90s and 100s. The new defensive rules are already making an impact and its a welcome change from last year's slug fests. The NBA had became WAY to physical. No way was even half of the contact being made in the 80s if u compare it to last year.
> 
> *Anyway, Bulls win 103-100.*


I like the way the refs are calling alot of fouls. Any team with really quick perimeter players or slashing big men are gonna excel its the way the game is supposed to be played with the talents of the quicker players coming through. We've been conditioned to accept the clutch and hand check style since the 90's I hope they do it all regular season so when players get used to it called tightly there will be more ppg. 

Its a good thing. 

The Wizards played a game in which it was a 126 pt game. Lots of fouls were called but also alot more possesions also. Its started opening up penetration and allowed for the bigs to get some easy baskets. 

Thats real basketball. 

Damn Bulls fans sure do sing a different tune after a win, I told you guys things would be fine, yall were ready to trash the season after one game. 

Gonna be a tough season as the young players develop.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Who likes tonight's starting lineup with Gordon coming off the bench as the sixth man and Davis or Harrington filling the role of first big off the pines.

Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, Chandler and Curry represent a very long starting five. Lou and Andres seem interchangable at the swing positions, with Skiles matching them up on defense according to who the opponents are playing at SG and SF. Gordon give opponents a completely different look when he enters the game.

Defensively I think both Nocioni and Deng can get it done on the perimeter. From what I saw its more about them learning their opponents' favorite moves and anticipating them than it is an issue of trying to keep up.

Well, against the Hornets anyway, Skiles initial rotation seemed very effective.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Who likes tonight's starting lineup with Gordon coming off the bench as the sixth man and Davis or Harrington filling the role of first big off the pines.
> 
> Hinrich, Nocioni, Deng, Chandler and Curry represent a very long starting five. Lou and Andres seem interchangable at the swing positions, with Skiles matching them up on defense according to who the opponents are playing at SG and SF. Gordon give opponents a completely different look when he enters the game.
> ...


I would rather not see that young of a starting line up. We will get reamed with early fouls and fall behind most nights.

I would rather see Davis in at the 4 spot to start the game. Not that I am a big fan, but Curry and Chandler together at this point with the other 3 youngsters means fouls will be called at an alarming pace. No respect from officials from that starting 5.

At least Davis is a veteran who will get some respect.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Curry and Nocioni were playing like f***ing beasts. That ruled. Nocioni dunks like a madman and curry finally grew some balls. i hope they keep it up.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather not see that young of a starting line up. We will get reamed with early fouls and fall behind most nights.
> ...


Skiles backed his vow to play Andres Nocioni and Luol Deng together, starting both with Nocioni joining Kirk Hinrich in the backcourt.

Nocioni responded with a physical performance that featured 15 points and seven rebounds before he fouled out. He also jazzed the announced crowd of 13,504 with a thunderous dunk in traffic.

Deng rebounded from a tough debut with 13 points. Ben Gordon shot 4-for-18 in finishing with 13 points and six assists.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,1532935.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

The way KC words this part of his article, you get the impression he believes Skiles prefers this lineup. Though its way too early to draw any conclusions, I like the matchup problems it causes. Who guards Deng? Who guards Nocioni? This reminds me of the move the Timberwolves made a few seasons ago when they turned 6'7", 245 pound Wally Szczerbiak into a SG. Of course, Flip mixes in a lot of zone with his man-to-man defenses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Hey! I was able to catch the entire game tonight and saw some pretty cool sheet. It wasn't a perfect game by any means, as the Bulls still made plenty of mistakes.
> 
> But here's some thoughts and observations:
> ...


Nice post ES! I pretty much agree with most of what you said. 

et me add Wilks in there. He is much faster than I ever thought he was. He is holding his own in many ways; however, Duhon is solid and should make the club. He is a decent pg. That leaves Wilks as the odd man out but he is really making eh decision difficult. Gordon can and will play limited minutes at the pg spot as well. 

I am dissappointed with Williams. He came into camp out of shape and it could cost him a spot on the team. He has talent, but you have to be ready to play and use it. 

To change gears, everyone played much better tonight. Chandler showed us a jumper! Wow. Nocioni is the real deal and deserves to play in the NBA. Curry is finally finishing like a center should!


----------

